# Storage Space Rental Singapore



## jojnlio (Dec 12, 2019)

*DStorage.Com.Sg* provides *Storage space rental Singapore services in Singapore*. I chose them because it is near my workplace and therefore convenient for me to go down anytime if I needed to pick up or put some items there. I am keeping some household items, files and documents and some other miscellaneous like tables and chairs. No contract and I can discontinue whenever I want. Payment is on a monthly basis.


----------

